# Horizontal crack in drywall by fireplace



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Also note the large gaps between the window casing and the drywall.. Do those need to be caulked? 

Or does the casing need to be nailed tighter to the drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no need for hot mud.
Just lightly sand to make sure there's no raised areas and retape with paper tape.
Look's like your casing is loose, may need some long finish nails to pull it closer to the wall.
Clean off the flaking paint lines on the wall and the casing be nailing.
Then just recaulk the gap and that 45.
I'd also cut out that wrinkled tape or whatever that raised spot is and repair.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. Do I need to clean the previous caulk off the casing? If so do I just use a utility knife and/or sand it off?

To get the casing tight to the wall would you just nail it in (as is) or remove it first?

I need to paint the trim and windows in a different color than what's on there now btw.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

This is going to be a tight area to mud, tape, and build it out. I'll do my best to get it right.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You may want to check the wall for plumb. The chimney may be settling and taking the wall with it.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

What's plumb?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

vertical level. Put a level on the wall, one end pointing to the ceiling and the other end to the floor. See if the bubble in the level is in the middle


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> There is no need for hot mud.
> Just lightly sand to make sure there's no raised areas and retape with paper tape.
> Look's like your casing is loose, may need some long finish nails to pull it closer to the wall.
> Clean off the flaking paint lines on the wall and the casing be nailing.
> ...


What did you mean by recaulk that 45?

I noticed the casing is pulling loose all around the top. I imagine I want to put new nails through and that will also pull the old ones in tighter. 

There's a gap where the window casings meet (not sure if that's the 45 degree you were referring to). Does that part get caulked? 

I probably don't want to mess w the casing too much other than to pull it closer using a nail but the 2 casing pieces that meet and form that 45 degree have a gap.. I've noticed this on other windows too.


----------

